
What happened to sharing work with other developers? - Edmond
http://blog.crudzilla.com/2017/03/what-happened-to-sharing-work-with.html
======
codr4life
You are not alone. There are even older (40 and counting) farts out here
fighting the same battle. And I agree, we need a better forum; one about
substance rather than image and awesome profits.

~~~
Edmond
It is indeed an uphill climb.

